# GPU for Casual Gaming - suggestions required



## Mario (May 5, 2012)

Hi Dudess and Dudessess.....

Need suggestions for GPU. *Going to buy around June-end - early July!*

First PC specs:
*PSU*: Corsair VX550W
*CPU*: Clarkdale i3 540 3.07GHz
*Mobo*: Asus P7H55M-LX Link

*techshop.in/store/images/IN0100307602.jpg

*RAM*: Currently 1x2GB 1333 XMS3 - will be upgraded to 2x4GB (either Ripjaws or XMS3)
*Monitor*: Dell 2412M (1920x1200)
*Case*: Zebronics Reaper

*Budget*: Let's start at 15K! Ok, +/- 3K [I would really like to *NOT* go into the +3 part - I would really like to go into the -3 part  ]

*Resolution*: Lets start at 1920x1200 and go down from there [I am ready to play at 640x480 also  ]
Like the title says, "Casual Gaming" - am wondering how much time if at all I will be able to game!

*OC?*: Much as I would like to (and re-live my college nights ), don't think will happen, given the time crunch! Would prefer a factory-overclocked card!

*Brand Preference*: Not really, but would really like a MSI!(Not trying to be fanboyish - but have seen too many MSIs happily taking abuse for years without fail)... Would also prefer a dual-fan based GPU rather than a single fan based one (NOT a MUST have) - dont care about fan noise!

*SLI Later?*: See the image above again!  Anyway, my next PC upgrade will only be when Skymont comes out! Maybe then!

*VRAM*: Ya well, more the better!

*NVidia/Radeon*: Whatever! Need bang for buck - dont care for red or green!

*Online/Local*: Most of my recent purchases have been online. But for this one, I would prefer Local. Online would be the second option.

*Games*: Preferably 24 hours of RTS - but where is the time?  So, some drive-a-car/bike types, some shoot-big-guns type and some shoot-even-bigger-guns type. And some break-the-keyboard types! Oh! and Hearts! and Internet Spades! Muhahahaha!!


*Etc*: My PSU also powers a 500GB and a 2TB internal HDD alongwith an ODD (all SATA) - Also, 1x120MM and 2x80MM fans - am planning to add additional 2x120MM case fans when I put in the GPU. I will NOT add a custom CPU cooler. I plan to add a Xonar (x4) sometime later along with an AverMedia (PCI) card. These will happen later after the GPU. Please suggest keeping in mind that the PSU has to power all these (till 2015 anyway) - does the PSU need to be changed?

One more thing --> These are the mobo's dimensions --> 9.6 inch x 8.6 inch ( 24.4 cm x 22.9 cm ) --> This is my biggest worry; that the GPU will not fit due to either conflict with the RAM slots or with the Audio connector panel. Please keep this in mind. Refer image above.

--====================--

Late last year (around Nov '11) I had really set my heart on getting the TFIII HAWK but well, that didn't happen! Now I am not sure if its available any more! I have also been looking at the 6950 2GB version. What about the 7xxx? Dont think my PSU can pull those off and even if it does, probably they will not fit. Anyway, what do you guys suggest?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

HD 7850 is the best card for your budget.Get any dual fan edition


----------



## Mario (May 6, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> HD 7850 is the best card for your budget.Get any dual fan edition



Thanks for replying.

But its interface is PCIe 3.0 while my Mobo's x16 interface is PCIe 2.0. Is the card backward compatiable?

_Edit: I guess PCIe3.0 is backward compatible with 2.0 and perhaps 1.0 as well. But can someone more knowledgeable than me confirm please?_

Also, its dimensions are 225.48 x 111 x 38mm! Its huge - will it fit? 

And what about power req? I calculated it at Thermaltake's PSU calculator and it came to around 534W! So, will VX550 be able to power this GPU along with all the other cards in the PCI/PCIe slots?


----------



## koolent (May 6, 2012)

See, the VX series is Great but I don't belive the calculator, try eXtreme outervision calclator.. For GPU, Stick to 7850..

Sorry, I got CONFUSED with the PSU


----------



## Cilus (May 6, 2012)

^^ What the hell are you saying man? VX series used to be the one of the best product range from Corsair and also comes ith 5 years of warranty, just like TX series. A VX450 can easily handle 500W load and a VX 550 can deliver more than 600W of power.
VX 550 is perfectly fine for HD 7850.


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2012)

the new VX has degraded in quality but still will hold on unless stressed like the review guys do. For june-july, i think you'll get GTX660 or something similar.


----------



## Mario (May 6, 2012)

koolent said:


> See, the VX series is bad but I don't belive the calculator, try eXtreme outervision calclator. If same results, get GS 700.. For GPU, Stick to 7850..



This is the first time I heard some criticism of the VX series. Tried the extreme outervision calculator and got the exact same reading.....In fact, I think the thermaltake calculator and this one are the same!



Cilus said:


> ^^ What the hell are you saying man? VX series used to be the one of the best product range from Corsair and also comes ith 5 years of warranty, just like TX series. A VX450 can easily handle 500W load and a VX 550 can deliver more than 600W of power.
> VX 550 is perfectly fine for HD 7850.



My thoughts exactly Cilus. I understand VX by itself is fine for 7850 but is it also ok when we have 7850 and two other PCI cards?



Sam said:


> the new VX has degraded in quality but still will hold on unless stressed like the review guys do. For june-july, i think you'll get GTX660 or something similar.



I got the VX back in Dec 2010 and its given 0 problems till date.

GTX 660? Hmm...Now I am wondering...MSI 660Ti HAWK anyone? 

So what do you guys suggest? Wait for 660 or go for 7850?

And no one's commenting on the length? *Guys, my mobo is micro-atx - please consider and comment on whether the suggested GPUs will fit!*


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2012)

^^ wait if you can. should be launched in a month or less as GTX670 will be launched next week. 

GPUs will fit. as they only require the PCIe slot. you should instead check your cabinet.


----------



## Mario (May 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ wait if you can. should be launched in a month or less as GTX670 will be launched next week.
> 
> GPUs will fit. as they only require the PCIe slot. you should instead check your cabinet.



Decided! Gonna wait for 660!

Let me explain what I mean by fit - I understand they will sit in the slot, of course a PCIe GPU will sit in a PCIe slot!  What I am asking is, if you take a look at the image of my mobo (in the first post)...see the position of the audio panel connector and the RAM slot. When I open my cabinet up and look inside, it seems to be like if I try to sit a big GPU in the x16, it will conflict with the RAM on the right and the audio panel on the left. They are awfully close. I am asking do you think this might be an issue? May be they forgot about micro-atx mobos while designing these monster gpus? 

Oh and by the way, these cards will be PCIe3.0. Since my mobo and cpu are already old gen and probably bottleneck the gpu, do you think it might be better if I may be use a R6xxx or gtx5xx card instead? I am wondering if the interface difference with the new cards will hamper performance so much, things become difficult to live with? Might that happen with the new cards?
[I am planning to try to game at 1200p!] Your opinion please?


----------



## saikiasunny (May 6, 2012)

There won't be any interface problems. At most just 2-3 fps, that too when you will use pci-e 1.0. And regarding the 7850, its your choice, you can go for the 660 or simply go for 7850. I feel You won't be disappointed w/ any card. The vx will easily power any of the beast!


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2012)

@ OP - either wait for GTX 660 / grab a HD7850 or else wait till HD7870 comes down around 18k - if you buy the gfx card on early July only you you might have a bright chance.


----------



## Mario (May 6, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> There won't be any interface problems. At most just 2-3 fps, that too when you will use pci-e 1.0. And regarding the 7850, its your choice, you can go for the 660 or simply go for 7850. I feel You won't be disappointed w/ any card. The vx will easily power any of the beast!



Relieved to hear that the vx will be fine! I was apprehensive that I would have to change it.



topgear said:


> @ OP - either wait for GTX 660 / grab a HD7850 or else wait till HD7870 comes down around 18k - if you buy the gfx card on early July only you you might have a bright chance.



Much as I would like the 7870 HAWK, no way its gonna fit my mobo - its 27 to 28 cm long will overhang my mobo by around 3-4 cms.  Hopefully the 660 will be within 25 cms although I am having bad thoughts about that!


----------



## saikiasunny (May 6, 2012)

hanging of the gpu from the mobo is not a big problem, untill and unless you are bending the gpu. Some cards even hang through atx boards. So best wait and watch out for the 660!


----------



## Mario (May 6, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> hanging of the gpu from the mobo is not a big problem, untill and unless you are bending the gpu. Some cards even hang through atx boards. So best wait and watch out for the 660!



Yup I guess thats what I will do then - wait for the 660. Will reactivate this thread again then if I need some help before buying.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dibya_kol (May 6, 2012)

wait for 660/670 if u can. Or pick 7850.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 6, 2012)

Best of luck!


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2012)

Mario said:


> Yup I guess thats what I will do then - wait for the 660. Will reactivate this thread again then if I need some help before buying.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



wait for 660 will be fruitful if nvidia solves the issue they are having with 28nm supply right now.

IF you need just PM any mod to open this thread.


----------

